# Is Weight Watchers IBS friendly?



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

A couple of people posted in my last question that they had been successful with weight watchers. I don't get how you can do that with IBS cuz you're supposed to eat so many servings of milk and veggies and fruit in a day, which I can't do. How do you pull of WW successfully while eating tummy safe foods?


----------



## Sherlock (May 14, 1999)

While you should pay attention to eating from all the food groups, the WW program is not like it used to be when you had to have fish five times a week, liver once a week, only 2 servings of bread/grains per day, etc. The point program lets you eat whatever you want as long as you stay within your given point range. It's basically calories in/calories out, dressed up in a nice package. One point is approximately 50 calories. So if all you wanted to eat was say, chocolate cake, you could and still "legally" be on the plan. But your weight loss won't be successful, and you won't be healthy. It's a good program that gives you flexibility in what you can eat, but it's up to you to make the right food choices.


----------

